# query regarding airtel broadband



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

hi... i ve recently taken airtel broadband at my place... i have opted for a 2mbps plan

but my home which is 20kms away have a 8mbps plan..

now i have two userids and passwords... 

is there a possibility i can use the home plan intead of my 2mbps plan here...

i asked my local dealer... he told me airtel people will detect it and will disable my service if i use it like that(he looks like he doesnt know much about this stuff)

so is there anyway that airtel people track my usuage in different places and ban my service.


----------



## little (Nov 10, 2013)

I never used Airtel BB but in BSNL the usernames are binded to your phone number. Even if you have someone else's username and password, you can't use it on your line. But this is the case of BSNL, don't know about Airtel.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 12, 2013)

since last 5-6 years, airtel has started port binding so it is not possible to use any user id on any other line. i used to do that in my last office - had 3 connections and i used to switch user when one's fup finished. when they started that binding thing, i got it removed but after an year they said now it is not possible. i then got additional wiring done by them so that i can switch the line itself along with user / change the router itself.
i think the same is in force now but can't check as i don't have any other user id now.


----------



## kvsandeepreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks for your replies


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

kvsandeepreddy said:


> hi... i ve recently taken airtel broadband at my place... i have opted for a 2mbps plan
> 
> but my home which is 20kms away have a 8mbps plan..
> 
> ...



Never use Airtel buddy, they drag you to court even if you disconnect their service and hand over the modem to them also because I faced it.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Never use Airtel buddy, they drag you to court even if you disconnect their service and hand over the modem to them also because I faced it.


Drag you to the court?? Just for disconnecting their service?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Drag you to the court?? Just for disconnecting their service?



I disconnected their service and handed over the modem and also got a receipt regarding that but I regularly used to get bills even after that and finally one fine day they issued me notice to attend arbitration to pay of my dues even though I dont have any. My father attended the court and the issue was resolved finally.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I disconnected their service and handed over the modem and also got a receipt regarding that but I regularly used to get bills even after that and finally one fine day they issued me notice to attend arbitration to pay of my dues even though I dont have any. My father attended the court and the issue was resolved finally.



I can't believe that they do that.  
This is actually insane on their part.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 22, 2013)

i got Airtel bb disconnected in 2010 and didn't even return the modem. i never got any bill / any other problem. I bought Photon+ and then got it disconnected after 6 months without any problem except their sweet talk calls. bought MTS and when their license got cancelled, got photon+ reconnected and then again in 5 months got it disconnected; again without any problem except their sweet talk calls. right now using airtel bb. damn fast sales service - form signed at 6:30pm and by 5pm next to next day got it running.


----------

